# smallie action



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I hope these pictures all post okay, but I'm new at it. All of the pictures of my fish, except the one with my foot in the picture, are blurry because my brother does not know how to use a camera. I do not usually count very carefully, but as I was starting off strong today, I kept track. I caught one 12", two 13", three 14", two 15", one 16", 17", & 18" each. My brother caught around eight fish between 14 & 16". We caught a bunch of smaller ones also. We figure we boated around 40 lbs of smallies today...no lie. These are some pictures of just some of them. The 18" fish is not here because it was the first big one I caught and by the time I dug out the camera it really looked like it needed to get back in the water.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27471&size=big&cat=500
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27467&size=big&cat=
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27465&size=big
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27464&size=big
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27463&size=big
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27462&size=big
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27461&size=big
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27466&size=big&cat=
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27468&size=big
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27469&size=big&cat=
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27465&size=big&cat=
Check out the picture of the spider. I saw a plant that looked odd...you can make your own guess as to what it was and I grabbed it and screamed like a girl the next second when I saw the spider and it reared back at me and showed me its fangs. This was several times larger than any spider I have ever seen (outside of a tarantula)...easily had a circumference as large as my palm.

Man...what a day on the stream! Best of all, we had great releases on all of them!


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow! What a day! I might have to take a trip to the Darby!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations..those kind of days are few and far between.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Nice fish. I was stuck doing yard work lol.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Spiders, yuck, you know what I think about them! Nice fish, hope you left a few unhooked there, will be heading that way sunday morning.
Mike


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Jesus Christ Santa Maria and I thought fish dont bite this time of year....

If you sometimes need someone to row your canoe let me know 

I ma going to a little pond to catch another gar (hopefully). I was night fishing on friday at alum for crappies we must have catched over 100 crappies, good size, too, but it quickly get boring. River fishing is much more fun!


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey streamstalker were you in a canoe with a flat transom. I think you guys canoed past me while I was wading with my dog. The smallies were on fire yesterday. I started throwing topwater because the action was so good. Anyways if I see you guys again I'll introduce myself.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

uh dont wanna be nosy or anything, but where u had this much luck?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Scientific Angler said:


> Hey streamstalker were you in a canoe with a flat transom. I think you guys canoed past me while I was wading with my dog. The smallies were on fire yesterday. I started throwing topwater because the action was so good. Anyways if I see you guys again I'll introduce myself.


Yep, that was us. I hope we did not disturb your hole too badly. I thought about using some topwater for more excitement, but they were biting what I had so well that I saw no reason to switch. We all ought to wear some OGF identification out there. The last time I went down I ran into an OGF member who also recognized the pictures I posted later that day.

I see that you are a biologist.....I confirmed from a couple of university professors that the spider in my pictures is a "fishing" spider--how appropriate! They actually go underwater to catch minnows. It is guarding its nest in the pictures that I posted.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If we would have known you guys hit the water that hard, we would have went somewhere else Sunday morning, but thank goodness you left SHWOOKIE and myself some fish. I lost 2 PIGS, within 15 feet of each other, water is so low(as you know) it doesn't take much thought to know where the big dogs lie, getting them to bite is another story. Before July, I was a crankbait guy, thats all I used and did pretty good, but dog days I struggled, now I belong to plastics, inc. and I couldn't be happier. I did fairly well on senkos wacky rigged, but I wanted to try some plastics mad toms( about 2 inches long, pumpkin color) hooked thru the nose with a 1/0 octopus hook( I think this is the best hook for weightless senkos and other heavy plastics, seem to work like circle hooks but you can do regular hook-set). First cast a nice SM nailed it. Did ok numbers wise, things picked up near the middle and end of float, biggest of day was SM a gnat's hair shy of 17", 2 rockies 8 and 9 inches(I want a FO!) and a mess of SM around 12 -15".
Oh yea and a nasty looking grey/back snake, what are those? Hanging on branch a few inches above the water near the middle of the river. We need some rain, Darby the lowest I have ever seen it, and strange thing is water was A BUNCH cooler than last week, SHWOOKIE measured it last week at 75 I believe, this week had to be around 68-70.
Here is a few Pics, not the best day for size, but they sure fight good, one thought he was in the high jump, I swear he jumped twice over two feet in the air, almost landed in the yak!
Mike


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

great reports.....glad everyone is protecting those darby fish. 
lock jaw can be a gud thang :B 16-18-20":B


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

".....glad everyone is protecting those darby fish. "

I'm glad to see that everyone is enjoying sucess and having a good time. 
The water is LOW LOW LOW right now and very hot. Its an extrememly stressful environment for our lotic friends. Being caught in this heat can add the level of stress that can be fatal....even after a quick release.
Not that anyone should stop fishing, but maybe naming such a small, fragile flow and suggested tactics on a popular, public fishing forum might not be the best move when the temps are so brutal for the fish.
That little creek has been through the ringer over the years and the future is starting to brighten up. It would be AWESOME if the creek came back to the way it used to be...but it will ake some cooperaton from those who fish it regularly. 
Possibly, we could share the location of our successes on such a small flow via PM's and emails. Still share pics and stories publically, but save the locational info for the PM's.
These dog days of August are TOUGH on the fish. Too much pressure and/or cyber-meat-hunters getting the word on a hot flow can be a really bad thing this time of year.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> Too much pressure and/or cyber-meat-hunters getting the word on a hot flow can be a really bad thing this time of year.


No need to worry too much about that.
After an obvious water level and temp drop, its def. not as hot now.
We went the very next day and struggled.

That stretch does get hammered bad though, always will because of the access to it.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

You may have missed my point.
Not everyone who reads this board is a like-minded, conservation-minded, catch and release, help the Darby kind of guy.
MANY MANY more people just surf through this site from a Google search or something than do that actually post on it. If one were to Google "Darby fish" right now, this thread shows up the third link down.
That kind of advertising is NOT GOOD for the Daby or her fish.

All I'm suggesting is leaving out the LOCATION information. If someone wants to know which stream you were fishing, now YOU can decide who to share that with, instead of sharing it with anyone with a computer and an internet connection.

It's not always what we do, bt what other people do after hearing what we have to say.

Does that make sense?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Holy cow! That's one big spider! I'm sure I would have beat feet out of that area for sure. And that's a nice bunch of smallies you guys caught. Glad to hear they all swam away to fight another day.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I understand what your saying Andyman, but then what is the point of this site? Most of us never give out locations where we fished, just the river, AND I don't have certain holes, I look for certain conditions that I believe hold fish which are found in most rivers/creeks, and it took me YEARS to get good at finding these places, just because we mentioned the BIG DARBY and showed a few fish that were released to be free, doesn't mean that any fool can show up at any place on the river and clean house. They might be where the fish are, but they need the experience to catch them too, and this time of the year when its stressful to the fish, they are a million times harder to catch. I'm here to share info with like-minded people, and I do not think stating the name of the river I'm fishing OR showing a few nice fish causes any harm. There are always going to be fishermen that don't follow CPR, only way to slow it down is sites like this teaching C & R and showing that you can have a great time fishing without killing fish.
Mike


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

andyman said:


> ".....glad everyone is protecting those darby fish. "
> 
> I'm glad to see that everyone is enjoying sucess and having a good time.
> The water is LOW LOW LOW right now and very hot. Its an extrememly stressful environment for our lotic friends. Being caught in this heat can add the level of stress that can be fatal....even after a quick release.
> ...


I did not mean to give out location--I agree with you and have ceased doing that. My post did not say which stream I was on. I named the pics so that I could keep track of them and did not consider that the link would show that--my bad. I edited that out of them. If you read my post, I took care to release them quickly--we had the camera ready as soon as we got them out of the water. You are also right about the heat. I posted that caution a couple of weeks ago in another thread and this is the first time I've been out since then.....couldn't take it any more, and we just had a little bit of rain and a cooler evening.

But in any case, no one posted any honey holes and those fish could have been caught anywhere between Milford Center and Circleville. If someone recognizes a landmark in a photo, then they already know about the place. I sympathize with your position, but where is the line on what is appropriate? If no one posts when they are catching fish, this is going to be a very boring site! The ODNR itself posts quite a bit of info on what is biting when and where. You can see lures in my pictures, but those are very common lures and you can get those tactics from Babe Winkleman or out of any summer issue of Field and Stream.

Anyway, I am glad to see you get back in the fray. I used to enjoy reading your posts and it seems that you stopped posting over just this issue a couple of years back.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Stuck,
"just because we mentioned the BIG DARBY and showed a few fish that were released to be free, doesn't mean that any fool can show up at any place on the river and clean house. They might be where the fish are, but they need the experience to catch them too, and this time of the year when its stressful to the fish, they are a million times harder to catch"

I kind of disagree. It wouldn't take a rocket scientist to figure out where all the big smallies hold in low water. Bring along a boober, some softcraws and some night crawlers, and have a friggin' field day. 
Find the nearest bridge and have at it.

I'm with you Streamstalker. And obviously everyone's line is different. What I can tell you is I've seen some northern stretches of the Scioto be just destroyed by 6-8 guys hitting it almost daily and keeping everything they catch. Not to mention the mountain of trash of bait containers, beer cans and crap brought down by all the other yahoos.

If anyone wants to see for themselves, there's a Smallmouth Alliance river clean up this weekend on the Scioto in Dublin. You won't believe the amount of trash that will come out of a 3 mile strecth. Not to mention all the stories of how good the fishing was just 8-10 years ago before the meathunters moved in.
The access points haven't changed, the river has always been there....the only thing that really changed was the amount of talk that used to be shared via word of mouth and kept in secrecy, that now shows up on the internet. It's like mass advertising.....it brings in all kinds of folks.

Saturday
10 am
Leatherlips, Dublin OH


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I agree with the trash, Big Walnut is a disgrace, but a lot of that trash is just from trash washed into the river, now there is a lot of trash from fishermen too. I'm all for keeping the resource as healthy as possible, I have been involved in MANY creek cleanups over the years, not in the last 10 because of my health. It just bothers that some want to keep this resource for just us fishermen that only practice what we believe in, if someone does good, don't tell anyone, it might get them fishing in "our" river and god help us keep fish, legally, and they have just as much right to do that as we do releasing them. I prefer to release bass but thats me, if its legal, they can do it, I would like to try to educate them on these fragile systems, but if they want fish to eat, who the heck are we to say no? Shouldn't we be happy to get more people fishing, and more than not will see it the way we do and try to protect it for future generations? The money we spend on tackle and other related things goes to buying land along these waterways and other things to protect them. There is always going to be a percentage of people that will not follow the law, and a percentage that will but keep smallmouths, if you have a problem with that, don't try to censor posts, it just makes us hypocrites. The only things I see to do are: Get the laws changed to no keeping of SM-not going to happen, but maybe something like the darby, one 15" a day. Educate people on and off this board, if we help new guys out, not jump on them for asking the "wrong" question, they would be more willing to see CPR is the way we think is good. Shoot any body who fishes for SM with live bait and any lurkers waiting to pounce on my hot spot I mentioned in my post, since it seems they are the whole trouble.(my jab at humor)
Mike


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

andy, 
I got what you were saying.



> You may have missed my point.
> Not everyone who reads this board is a like-minded, conservation-minded, catch and release, help the Darby kind of guy.
> MANY MANY more people just surf through this site from a Google search or something than do that actually post on it. If one were to Google "Darby fish" right now, this thread shows up the third link down.
> That kind of advertising is NOT GOOD for the Daby or her fish.
> ...


I agree 100%, i was just adding that the fishing conditions had drastically been altered.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Great posts A-Man, you always come in at just the right moment.  

Excellent call to arms on the river clean-up. I know you can use all the help you can get.

streamstalker, I'm glad you caught that little indicator (your picture titles) and removed them. I know it wasn't intentional, but as you can see it did tip-off a few people. Shows how close some are looking. The only other thing I would say is that the picture with the bridge ain't in Milford Center...but, enough about that.

Stuck, I don't think you get it. 

You write-- *"I look for certain conditions that I believe hold fish which are found in most rivers/creeks, and it took me YEARS to get good at finding these places, just because we mentioned the BIG DARBY and showed a few fish that were released to be free, doesn't mean that any fool can show up at any place on the river and clean house." *

However, before that you wrote-- *"I lost 2 PIGS, within 15 feet of each other, water is so low(as you know) it doesn't take much thought to know where the big dogs lie, getting them to bite is another story."*

You did catch Andy's point about the "boobers" and the softcraws??? Fish are stupid. Catching is easy...it's the finding that's difficult...except in the Summer and Winter. But you carry on. This line kills me-- *"I would like to try to educate them on these fragile systems, but if they want fish to eat, who the heck are we to say no?"* Who the heck are you to tell them the best places to find fish to eat??? You've got the cart in front of the horse, son. Sharing treasured water is a privelage to be earned. Kinda like, nice girls don't give it up before the wedding?

Look folks...here's the thing...there is a HUGE difference between sharing crappie spots on Hoover, and broadcasting smallie success on the Darby. If you don't get it...then regardless of yer arguments...yer not a true steward of the resource and destined to learn the hard way...at all our expense.

If you further doubt my "wisdom", I refer you to post #8 in this thread. After 3 posts...with no substantial contribution...this guy wants in on the action. He ain't an anomally.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Stuck,
You seem to keep missing the point. Everything you said if well and good, but the reality is that a significant percentage of anglers ignore fishing laws.
When is the last time you were checked on the water?..and not by the PFD police either.
Spend a half day below any dam on a river and watch how many guys keep every single thing that touches their hooks.

And AGIAN, I'm all about educating people and getting more people into the sport. I'll take ANYONE to my spots that asks. I'll give tips for days. Etc...
But at the end of the day one of the worst things I can do for the fragile flows in Ohio would be to name them publically on the internet as a great place to go and catch a mess of smallies. Because I know that for every law abiding, resource concious angler that reads and or responds to it, that there are 100 more other guys who just read it and exploit the information. 

Help people. Educate. Volunteer. Take new guys fishing. But its also mindful to leave the locations of small flows off the internet. Instead PM or email those locations to guys who ask.
Simple as that.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I understand what you are saying, totally. And by the way it was coincidence, ask shwookie about that, I made a few remarks that Sunday about it and almost changed where we were going because if it. I don't need to see a spot and find out where someone is fishing and catching, then go there. I can catch them without the help thank you, and I take offense to what you are referring, personal attacks because I don't agree? wow. I guess my opinion isn't wanted. Good day.
Mike


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Fair enough, Stuck. I apologize. I'll edit that out of my post.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> By the way, Stuck...what made you float the same water as streamstalker on the following Sunday? Coincidence?


Uh, yeah since I made the call on where we went before this thread was created. The darby is my normal spot, search for my posts if you don't believe me.

As for educating fisherman, I believe what stuckathome is talking about is being misconstrued and will let him clear that up.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

See what you all did. Andy was having a nice little summer, drinkin his brews, catching his occasional smallie and enjoying a litte r & r on these hot summer days. Then, you had to go and get him fired up! 

I am gonna dust off the canoe and head out with my stringers in tow!  

CG


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Critter got room on canoe i got the bait and bobbers!!  What a disgrace state your mind but do not run other people thru the mud because you disagree!!! WOW if you got a young person or new fishermen remember DO NOT TAKE THEM TO A OHIO RIVER IT IS ALREADY CLAIMED AREA BY I GUESS CERTAIN RIVER PEOPLE WHO DO NOT WANT TO GO ELSE WHERE. Make sure they are taught only the joy of fishing lakes not rivers Teach them show them do not tell them to stop fishing because you do not want so-called non fishermen to fish it will never happen more trash from the beer drinkers who do not even fish but are hiding out because under age or just out partying!! Stuckathome,Streamstalker do not apologize for doing nothing wrong you respect the fishery and you catch and release because you WANT TO NOT BECAUSE OTHERS THINK THEY HAVE RIGHT TO TELL YOU WHAT TO DO OR HOW TO POST!! I catch and release Bass,Muskie oh yeah big Flatheads to  All species but i also eat and help others eat certain fish as well!!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

OK, so I always try to be open minded and empathetic to another's position. So I spent about 10 minutes reading through some of the old fishing reports on here to see just how we are helping each other out.
IF it is really true that the intent is to educate, bring others into the sport, share technique, blah blah blah......then answer me this; which type of report would HELP someone learn to be a better angler?

A) I fished the Olentangy last night with Dave. We slayed them. Caught about 20 that were all over 2 lbs. Here's some pics.....

OR

B) I fished a local central Ohio flow last night with Dave. Water temp was 82, water was low and clear. All the fish we caught were laying in the seams below riffles, on the shady side of the stream. White spinnerbaits were the ticket. Here's some pics.....

Now go spend the next ten minutes reading the first post of the first 20 fishing reports you find on here. Try to decide which kinds of reports are "helpful" and which ones are just advertising good spots and bragging pictures.

Someone has the tag line of "teach a man to fish" for their signature. So which is better...teaching a man "where" to fish, or teaching a man how to catch fish anywhere?

Don't kid yourselves fellas. I post bragging reports too. But I don't try to pretend they're educational....and I certainly don't educate on locations.


P.S. And Critter....iffin you're gonna fill that stringer you're gonna have to stop fishing for them in the trees first.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

"Teach them show them do not tell them to stop fishing because you do not want so-called non fishermen to fish it will never happen more trash from the beer drinkers who do not even fish but are hiding out because under age or just out partying!! "

Well, its hard to argue with that. No, I mean really; its hard to argue with that. What the hell are you saying? Mix in a comma...or a noun or something.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

B. is my choice which i also try to do with all my post. If you look i will show fish as well but i also tell what i used 1/8th ounce jig 3" twister and depths,structure,type of retrieve and general locations that are found on the lakes i fish.And am willing to teach others a new style of fishing such as jig fishing if asked. My point is i fish alot and i cannot tell you how many times i go out in my boat and go to spots i fish to find ones fishing the areas from my posts. Does not bother me abit because alot are ones who do not get to fish a lot and want to make the most of there time on the water. I get P.M all the time asking for more info on lakes as you said my choice to decide to tell more or not. I either fish in area with them or because i feel i have put in enough years of learning the lakes i can go else where and locate fish and other locations similar to spot thru-out the lake. I help others and i also help myself by learning new areas of lake and the what works there. Believe me i used to river fish all the time and truly enjoy it and have passed it on to many younger guys who are now doing the same with there children always catch and release. But to tell guys to not state where they fish or lie about it as some do anyways is just your opinion and is the right of the others to decide i just take offense when ones decide to try to embarass fellow fishermen on the site or down right tell others what they have the right to post or put on the site. That is as you say just my opinion and nothing more i am sure there are others as already seen on post that feel as you but i feel there also others that feel as i do.  Good fishing and stay safe!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ha Ha! This thread is gettin kinda funny. Andy, I was just pointing out that it was good to see someone get your attention. I know you have a lot of passion for your outdoors pursuits and I share that same passion. I also agree with everything you have said. I only interjected a little jest to lighten the mood. I didn't know it would get misinterpreted. 

Now, as for posting about fishing success, tactics, locations, pictures and directions on how to get there..........well, I say......"post if you will but poster beware" If your favorite flow gets wiped out then someone will be whistling his favorite "I told you so" tune. Fishing reports are for sharing info, but you as the posting fisherman have discretion on what to share and what not to share. 

Now, where did I put my size 4/0 treble hook weighted with 1/2 oz lead. I'm gonna need that for later.  

CG


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Andy post 29 totally makes my point. You got nothing better to do then try to slam people. Everything look right!!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Dam, Slim...comprehension rates right up there with yer punctuation.

Know the species, know the environment, know the carrying capacity, understand sustainable harvest...just BECAUSE there's fish in the water doesn't mean everyone should have GPS coordinates to go fish it.

Do you see a difference between a reef on Erie and the first pool down from the RT.40 bridge on the Darby? I'm asking honestly because your posts indicate that there is no difference.

I swear, some of you guys sound like a real easy first date.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Critter can i still go!! Have you had your liitle one yet?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah wiper they both hold fish! Are you asking for a date?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nope. Life is fun in these days for sure! Soon...............I HOPE! lol

CG


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Critter weedbeds at a "Certain Lake" are starting to hold quality Crappies. Just thought i would let you know. Buddy hit this 
"certain lake" today and got some very nice slabs. Take Care!!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

I'd take you up on it slim...but, I ain't into wearing a raincoat.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

HAHAHA, thanks swiper.
Its all in good fun.
Like fishing. 
No harm.

See ya out there, somewhere.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wiper i am disappointed! It should say "I will take you up. And i am not into wearing. And i think i will pass. Got you!!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

LOL!! Yup, I spose my post #29 was a bit too much. Sometimes I think posting on here is like smoking weed....the more you do it the stupider you get. And I must admit, I get a little frustrated when the actual point gets missed so badly. I suppose many people feel like the whole concept is elitist or just protective of one's personal flows. It isn't, and I think if more people actually understood how difficult of an environment it is for a fish to live in a tiny OHIO stream versus a lake, then they'd get it.
I don't really have the energy to explain why its so much more or a difficult and fragile environment. It just is. Super farms, urban sprawl, floods, pesticides, black topping, dams, low water, super heated water with no place to escape.....tiny streams like the D have about a million more reasons why they can't produce fish like a pond or lake. 
All I'm saying is to consider sharing locations with members via PM's and emails. Not trying to tell anyone what to do, just asking them to consider an alternative method of communication when doing so.
Is that so bad?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Not at all. And i do understand difference i really do. Just want all to feel they have right post what they have to say and will not be run off the board for it. You guys can say anything you want about me i just laugh and take it in stride does not upset me at all.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

You guys all make sure to wear your OGF gear at the Scioto clean up tomorrow, or at least come up and introduce yourself.
It would be nice to get a headcount of OGFers and I'll post the total on Monday.
What do you think the total will be?
...I have a guess.......


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

More info for anyone who wants to show up:

Our thanks to you all for volunteering this Saturday for our annual Michael Utt Memorial Scioto River Clean Up. We will be taking advantage of low water levels this weekend and look forward to a great sweep! 

Some practical notes for you before leaving the house:

1. In case of inclement weather, please call my voice mail line at 614-410-4406 where I will have pre-recorded information about any possible delays or cancellations. Rain will not scare us away, but lightning will. We'll keep our fingers crossed. 

2. Wear sturdy shoes (boots are best). NO bare feet or flip flops. If you have a walking stick or small branch hanging around the yard, you might consider bringing it along to help with balance while walking on the slippery rocks in the water. Also, bring sturdy gloves with you. I'll have extras on hand as well. 

3. I will have some water bottles on hand, but would prefer that you bring your own from home so we don't add plastic bottles to our large pile of trash.

4. I will also have Poison Oak & Ivy Block on hand, as well as sun screen. If you are severely allergic, please let me know and we'll find another job for you. (-: 

5. 10:00 a.m. MANDATORY check in. You will be required to sign an agreement, get an orange safety vest, as well as hear the overview/plan for the day.

6. Parking may be a trick because of other events going on at the park that day, so you may have to park closer to the top of the park and walk down. We will be under white tents to welcome you. 

6. And last but not least, start dreaming about what you'll find. We'll be holding our contest for the a) Weirdest b) Oldest c) Most Mysterious and d) Grossest items that are found that day!

Mime and I look forward to welcoming you on Saturday! 

Thanks one and all,


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Totals:
3 car batteries
2-3 miles of old fishing line
800-900 bait containers
1,000-2,000 beer cans
Couple thousand pounds of various metal objects
Anchors, irons, steel barrels, road signs, etc...
45 volunteers
0 OGFers


----------

